# Party Tray Pizza Layout



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

There is the pizza layout, and then there is the party tray pizza layout. I squeezed a little switching action into the Aristo 31-inch circle by adding an R1 turnout and a straight section on the opposite side. It all fits on top of my four black Ikea tables.

By the way, in South Jersey we do have party tray pizzas. It is an elongated rectangular pizza pie. Not sure if it is strictly a regional thing, but they are quite popular hereabouts.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's "cute", Bill... Very nicely done.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Stan, just trying to amuse myself until I get running outside. It has been a rough winter around here but thank goodness the weather is finally breaking. I am glad that I bought that Aristo circle since I have about a half-dozen locomotives that can handle that diameter. I still like to shuttle on my shelf railway too. I am thinking about buying a trolley for it.

My grandkids like the Aristo circle too, including my one year old granddaughter who likes to give figures rides on it. It is important to imprint them early with a love of trains!

Best wishes,
Bill


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill C. said:


> Hi Stan, just trying to amuse myself until I get running outside. It has been a rough winter around here but thank goodness the weather is finally breaking. I am glad that I bought that Aristo circle since I have about a half-dozen locomotives that can handle that diameter. I still like to shuttle on my shelf railway too. I am thinking about buying a trolley for it.
> 
> My grandkids like the Aristo circle too, including my one year old granddaughter who likes to give figures rides on it. It is important to imprint them early with a love of trains!
> 
> ...


I can certainly understand that, Bill.... 

I must say though, our winter has been quite warm and I've been able to run trains most of the time.... 

Also, I have a number of the smaller 0-4-0's and short wheelbase "bashes" that could run on that small circle right nicely. 

A number of years ago, I had thought about installing an O gauge overhead in my "office" to run when the weather wasn't good, but that was never completed however, I do have an 8 car O gauge train sitting up on the shelf that was to be part of the overhead circle. Maybe someday... Maybe..


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill C. said:


> Hi Stan, just trying to amuse myself until I get running outside. It has been a rough winter around here but thank goodness the weather is finally breaking. I am glad that I bought that Aristo circle since I have about a half-dozen locomotives that can handle that diameter. I still like to shuttle on my shelf railway too. I am thinking about buying a trolley for it.
> 
> My grandkids like the Aristo circle too, including my one year old granddaughter who likes to give figures rides on it. It is important to imprint them early with a love of trains!
> 
> ...


Neat stuff, Bill thats why I think everyone who has to go through hard shut in winters should have a small indoor layout or a small pizza at the least, just to help keep the sanity and the sap flowing.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, I must say that I have been tempted by On30 myself. One time in Philly I got to meet Lee Riley of Bachmann, who gets a lot of credit for its popularity.

Victor, the micro railway is a great way to go and is good for those who are challenged by climate. I'm leaving my Black Mesa up for a while since April can be cruel around here.

By the way, as you can see from the above picture, I finally got to run outdoors today. The Stainz I bought on ebay before Christmas. I had to buy a couple of parts for it from Train Li. The shorty Euro coaches I got at Nicholas Smith more that a year ago. They are all pretty sure-footed for a first run since I still have some more track work to do.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

I was in Michaels craft store today and saw that they had 9 x 12-inch felt pieces in a variety of colors for 33 cents each. So I bought some gray ones to use as road paving. 

Once again, the useful properties of felt are that it is sound-deadening, will not fray when cut, sticks to itself much like velcro, resists sliding even on a smooth surface, and it is inexpensive. 

It should be considered as an option for underlaying track indoors too.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Felt comes in handy for an indoor grade crossing too.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

It occurred to me that the use of felt would be a solution to the long-standing problem of creating trolley track and other urban trackwork that needs paving on indoor layouts. My experience indicates that wheel flanges pass freely over the felt between the rails.

I found that strips 44mm wide between the rails seems about right. For curved sections I used cardstock to trace the track curvature, cut it out, traced the backside of the felt with a sharpie pen, then cut it out. Once again I found the 44mm spacing about right.

Corresponding leftover curved scraps can be used to butt up against the outsides of the rails.


----------

